# Cats in flats!



## NinjaPony (5 October 2020)

Looking to pick some HHO brains about adding a cat to my life. I love cats, always have done, and was devoted to my childhood cat-still have his picture on my bedside table. I now live alone in a ground-floor one bed flat and given that I think I may lose my beloved horse sooner rather than later, am thinking I could really use some furry companionship. Currently working from home and this is unlikely to change for the next 6 months, but could end up back in the office some days a week after that. 

So, I'm having a debate about what kind of cat/where to find said cat/what set up for a cat. I want to keep it indoors, I don't have a garden currently but next flat I would look for a small garden I could turn into a catio or similar. Ideally, it would need to tolerate the presence of a small cat-friendly dog when she comes to visit occasionally, and be able to be left alone if/when I have to go back to work. 

So I'm currently researching options. In many ways an older cat would suit, but I worry about health issues and being able to cope with a small dog every now and again. A kitten would get the benefit of me being at home all day at the moment. Not sure I have room for two cats so it would have to live alone at least for now.

Then we have the pedigree vs rescue debate. Would love to rescue in theory, but I'm not sure any of the rescues would rehome to me as I need an indoor cat and I rent. Should point out that I have a pet policy written into the tenancy, and would obviously double check with the landlord before going ahead. If something happened, then my mum would happily take on the cat for a few months if needed. 

I definitely don't want to give money to backyard breeders, and also not convinced giving money to various 'breeders' of moggy kittens is ethical when there are so many in rescue. So should I try a rescue, or stump up the money for a pedigree? Would the average cat cope being indoors? My moggy boy ended up becoming indoors after he had diabetes, but there is a school of thought that the pedigrees tend to cope better in general. 

If pedigree, then any breed suggestions? Ideally would like something fairly laid-back and low energy, given that it will be indoors in a flat for the time being (lots of play, stimulation etc of course). I've always been fond of russian blues but they are hard to get hold of! 

All cat related thoughts and pictures welcome!


----------



## Arzada (5 October 2020)

Indoor/fenced in cats are available from rescue centres https://www.bluecross.org.uk/pet-advice/fiv-cats. I would opt for an older cat who can't live with other cats rather than have a lone kitten. Could your cat have a separate safe room when the small dog visits?


----------



## NinjaPony (5 October 2020)

Yes, cat can go in another room no problem. I am very reluctant to take on an FIV cat... only because my last cat's condition (diabetes) was so upsetting and stressful that I really don't want a cat with known pre-existing health conditions. Obviously all pets can become unwell and develop problems, but I would rather start with a clean sheet, particularly given that both my horses have serious long term health issues.


----------



## Chippers1 (5 October 2020)

I have a Ragdoll in my flat, he's indoors only and he does spend a lot of time sleeping (even when i'm here!) but does have zoomies most days 
I've had him since a kitten and he's always been indoor, he's happy to sit on my balcony but if i let him out the front he won't go out unless i am watching him. If he sees i've gone back inside he comes running in!
I wanted a rescue but as I wanted to keep the cat indoor I wasn't able to get one. 
Ragdolls are full of personality, mine likes to sleep on his back. There's a few people on here with ragdolls but here's a couple of pics


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (5 October 2020)

My mum got the best of both worlds, a pedigree British shorthair from our local rescue center , rescues do sometimes have cats that need to be indoor only and dont always have problems. 

I got my two moggies as kittens from a rescue, they are totally fine when I go out to work (although they do have a cat flap to do as they please), as is my mums house cat.


----------



## ihatework (5 October 2020)

I would be very very reluctant to get a kitten. If it turned out to be the more active adventurous type then restriction to a small flat would be utter hell for it and you.

Id go to the rescues and tell them of your set up and let them offer adult cats suitable for you. It may be an older cat or it might just be a lazy lap cat or one that has come from an indoor situation and is happy in that set up


----------



## Lindylouanne (5 October 2020)

Sometimes breeders sell off their ex breeding queens to indoor homes only. For a laid back cat I can recommend British Shorthairs or Exotics which is BSHxPersian. My two rescue girls were indoor cats only and although they do now go outside all they really do is bask in the sun. I initially had a catpatio for them but at 14 & 15 they no longer need it. My avatar is Holly the BSH I lost in May aged 17, as you can see completely horizontal 😁


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 October 2020)

Another vote for a Ragdoll they are the best, Huffle is happy to be curtailed to either indoors or out the back where she can't get out. The only times she bounces out of the front door (because she's naughty!) all she does is bounce round my garden and then come back in. 

However, she does adore the other cats especially Squirrel so I would agree that an adult cat would be better if you cannot have two.

















My aim is for Squirrel to remain an indoor/ none roaming cat too but I fear she is way more adventurous than Huffle so I'll have to wait and see how happy she will be to remain a house cat...


----------



## Shady (5 October 2020)

Really good answers already , especially LL's regarding rehoming an ex breeding queen . I would possibly think twice about an ex stud though as sometimes they continue to spray despite neutering .
Most good breeders now actually prefer their kittens to go to indoor homes. I personally have no problem with this as long as the cat is not just stuck on it's own ALL day .
Definitely Ragdolls or British/ Persian/  /exotics for indoor choices if you want lazy  pedigree breeds. I;m going to add though that another Russian Blue would be an excellent choice as they are very loving and adore their owner but are very self contained cats so don't actually mind being left alone or being an only cat. You could contact the Russian Blue Association and have a chat with them. If the person in charge knows their stuff they will put you in touch with either a good breeder for a kitten or certainly a breeder who may have a female they are retiring. A good breeder will retire a queen at between 5-7 ish years old so you would get a young cat that has always lived indoors.
http://www.russianblue.org.uk/index.htm

Otherwise, yes, an older cat that has lived in. There will certainly be quite a few in the rescue centers so I would start phoning some and put your case to them.

PS. If you go for the super lazy breeds there is nothing to stop you having 2, just buy a couple of activity centers, mine absolutely love them....... Zooplus....just sayin. x


----------



## FinnishLapphund (5 October 2020)

There is of course individual differences, but in general, Cornish Rex, Devon Rex, and several other types of purebred cats are usually very happy to be indoors only. Whereas for example a Moggy, Abyssinian, or Norwegian Forest Cat, is more likely to also want to be able to go out. 

If you want a cat who is likely to accept that dogs might visit it's home, I suggest either looking for an adult cat who has grown up living in a home with dogs, or a kitten from a cat breeder who also is a dog owner (make sure to ask about if the kitten have actually spent time around the dog, my Cornish Rex Berta came from a dog owning cat breeder, it was only afterwards I realised her Poodle hadn't been allowed to be on the same floor in the house as the kittens). 
You might need to spend a bit longer time looking for a new cat which fits this criteria, but if you regularly have one or more dogs which visits your home, it will be well worth it.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 October 2020)

Hopefully a helpful video about catify-ing your house/flat.


----------



## Shady (5 October 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:








Hopefully a helpful video about catify-ing your house/flat. 

Click to expand...

 Some good tips there
Not sure about the large vase perched on the edge of the cupboard or the litterbox in the corner of the front room though!
And what's with the flower spray..lol


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (5 October 2020)

Shady, interesting you mention the blue.
I have what is either possibly a long haired Russian blue or Nebelung. A local pedigree breeder and importer/exporter of both said it would be interesting to DNA him. However, whatever E cat is, he is the most intelligent cat I've had,  usually quiet in the house except for full out stair racing or beating his fluffy mouse up. Hes very easy to handle,  adores lap sitting,  easy to brush out too.
He now does a perfect straight recall in house or garden,  with usually a good square sit to follow, thus showing up P dog... 🤣
Edited to add photo of E cat.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 October 2020)

Shady said:



 Some good tips there
Not sure about the large vase perched on the edge of the cupboard or the litterbox in the corner of the front room though!
And what's with the flower spray..lol
		
Click to expand...

You mean you don't spray your house daily with flower smells?!   Yes, some of the tips are better than others. 

Oh I should add to the OP - don't get a Burmese. Seriously do not get a Burmese ever, ever, ever. No-one should get one as they are just the worst, they are little Hellcats, the dregs of the pits of the inferno and you will love them anyway. They will destroy your home, rule your life and render you a pitiful servant. You will forgive it all and then offer them freshly cooked chicken on a silver platter.

*I still miss our little Burmese Hellion*


----------



## P3LH (5 October 2020)

Prepare for exceptions is all I’d say. I currently have two indoor cats after years of having outdoor, I simply got sick of losing them to roads or in the last case poisoning, which was heartbreaking.

I currently have a British blue x (her mum was a british shorthair, and dad a marauding moggy who broke into the house when she was in season and thus Pearl became) who is the most laidback cat and happy indoors. She really is the most chilled creature ever.

Then I have Willow who is a silver Birman (a bimbo bred really just to be pretty, who has a chinchillia Persian grandparent to bring the silver gene into the line)She isn’t laid back as the breed is supposed to be, and has escaped out of windows once or twice as is far too curious. Her breeder can never believe it as in general, they are super chilled house cats. She is also a chronic wire chewer too, and trashes everything with zoomies when she has the chance.


----------



## asmp (5 October 2020)

Daughter recently acquired a cat from Cat s Protection.  She’s 11 years old and although she has the use of a cat flap as DD lives in a maisonette, shes not really interested in going out.  CP wouldn’t dismiss you if you live in a flat.


----------



## NinjaPony (5 October 2020)

Wow thanks for all the detailed and well-informed answers. Much appreciated food for thought! Both ragdolls are beautiful!

I think in an ideal world, I would adopt an adult pedigree that is happy to live alone and is used to living indoors. Then I will know if it will be laid-back and happy to fit in with my lifestyle. 

Ideally I'd have two, I just don't think the flat is big enough and I think it's important for them to have their own space apart. Once I move on to a bigger flat eventually then I may add in a second, if the cat would be ok with that. 

I would be very happy to take on a retired ex-breeding cat if suitable, or rehome a pedigree through the breed welfare groups. I think if I go down the pedigree route then that is the way to go, and I would stick to Birman/Ragdoll/British Shorthair. I think what I really want is a Russian Blue-thanks for the extra info Shady-because that description of them fits exactly into what I think would work for me. 

I will mention teeny dog to anyone I speak to-she's not there week in week out, it's just occasional and she is very submissive to cats and only weighs 4 kilos. But certainly wouldn't want to have a cat that turned out to be terrified of dogs, that wouldn't be fair on the cat.

So I'll get in contact with the RB breed organisation and have a chat, I'll also speak to a few local rescues in case they have any suitable cats. I'm not in a huge hurry, I'm just aware that whilst I'm home working, that is the ideal time to be settling a cat in. Plus cat-hunting is a really good distraction from everything else...


----------



## BeckyFlowers (5 October 2020)

I own a two-bed ground floor flat and I had my Daisy here, however she was outdoors-indoors.  I'm sorry to go against what everyone else has said, but I think it's cruel to keep an indoor-only cat in a small flat - personally, I think it's bad enough to keep indoor cats in a house, but to keep them confined to a flat is, IMO, not acceptable.  Even older cats like to go for a little stroll outside in nicer weather.  There may be the odd one who will genuinely be content with being confined to such a small space, much like there may be the odd horse who seems happy to be stabled 24/7 (or "institutionalised" as I prefer to call it) but I can't imagine they're the norm.

You also have to think that you can't have your doors and windows open (obvs windows can be opened a small amount) in case the cat gets out.  For me, I couldn't cope with not being able to have my doors open in the summer.  I'm assuming you own your flat, or have cleared it with a landlord if you rent. 

I would wait until you move to a bigger flat with outdoor space until you get a cat if I were you.


----------



## honetpot (5 October 2020)

My daughter has just got  rag doll kitten from a breeder and it is a delight, and will stay indoors. They live to loll. Her last cat is part bred Siamese, living in a flat was driving her mad, and the only time she let her out she went and hid in a car engine bay, so she came to live with us for the summer and stayed. She is now a country cat, its still odd to see her hunting in the paddocks, but she comes in about dusk and stays in overnight.
 I can understand why people indoors, they are now so expensive, and our last long haired cat, anyone could pick her up. She would go outside and lie on the footpath at school turn out time so people would stroke her, and her how lovely she was.


----------



## Shady (5 October 2020)

luke_H said:



			Prepare for exceptions is all I’d say. I currently have two indoor cats after years of having outdoor, I simply got sick of losing them to roads or in the last case poisoning, which was heartbreaking.

I currently have a British blue x (her mum was a british shorthair, and dad a marauding moggy who broke into the house when she was in season and thus Pearl became) who is the most laidback cat and happy indoors. She really is the most chilled creature ever.

Then I have Willow who is a silver Birman (a bimbo bred really just to be pretty, who has a chinchillia Persian grandparent to bring the silver gene into the line)She isn’t laid back as the breed is supposed to be, and has escaped out of windows once or twice as is far too curious. Her breeder can never believe it as in general, they are super chilled house cats. She is also a chronic wire chewer too, and trashes everything with zoomies when she has the chance.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely gorgeous and I know both breeds very well
It doesn't surprise me at all that the Birman is not that  laid back despite the Chinchilla blood. Iv'e had 4 Birmans and none were laid back, far from it, and the male had a serious badass attitude. If you locked the cat flap he'd back up to the door and kick the sh*t out of it!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 October 2020)

RE indoor cats. My sister keeps hers inside due to living by a busy road and it is more successful than I would have guessed having grown up with indoor/outdoor cats. Her terrace is tiny and if it was mine I would catify it more, however the temperament of her cats means that it works. Anyway, due to that I have become more open to the idea of indoor cats in small homes depending on the cat (it wouldn't suit my cat who is very timid inside - long story). Having the windows and doors shut is something that I would also struggle with. It doesn't appear to bother my sister though.


----------



## P3LH (5 October 2020)

Shady said:



			Absolutely gorgeous and I know both breeds very well
It doesn't surprise me at all that the Birman is not that  laid back despite the Chinchilla blood. Iv'e had 4 Birmans and none were laid back, far from it, and the male had a serious badass attitude. If you locked the cat flap he'd back up to the door and kick the sh*t out of it!
		
Click to expand...

She has serious attitude. Her favourite game is wrestling with the corgi.


----------



## Shady (5 October 2020)

NinjaPony said:



			Wow thanks for all the detailed and well-informed answers. Much appreciated food for thought! Both ragdolls are beautiful!

I think in an ideal world, I would adopt an adult pedigree that is happy to live alone and is used to living indoors. Then I will know if it will be laid-back and happy to fit in with my lifestyle.

Ideally I'd have two, I just don't think the flat is big enough and I think it's important for them to have their own space apart. Once I move on to a bigger flat eventually then I may add in a second, if the cat would be ok with that.

I would be very happy to take on a retired ex-breeding cat if suitable, or rehome a pedigree through the breed welfare groups. I think if I go down the pedigree route then that is the way to go, and I would stick to Birman/Ragdoll/British Shorthair. I think what I really want is a Russian Blue-thanks for the extra info Shady-because that description of them fits exactly into what I think would work for me.

I will mention teeny dog to anyone I speak to-she's not there week in week out, it's just occasional and she is very submissive to cats and only weighs 4 kilos. But certainly wouldn't want to have a cat that turned out to be terrified of dogs, that wouldn't be fair on the cat.

So I'll get in contact with the RB breed organisation and have a chat, I'll also speak to a few local rescues in case they have any suitable cats. I'm not in a huge hurry, I'm just aware that whilst I'm home working, that is the ideal time to be settling a cat in. Plus cat-hunting is a really good distraction from everything else...
		
Click to expand...

Reference RB's
Because I like to have a little look at what's what in the UK cat world  I was immediately  by the price of kittens and I would want to tread very very carefully if I was considering one. Anything connected to pets4homes etc would be ignored completely and I would look for somebody recommended who's been around a while and isn't having many litters. Absolutely start with the RB Association.


----------



## P3LH (5 October 2020)

For years I was firmly against indoor cats, but these two mentally are very well adjusted and (I think!) live a very fulfilled life.

The last casualty to outdoors was possibly my favourite cat ever, a huge ginger Tom called Maxwell. He was born here and the friendliest soul with an infamous reputation in the area. He walked with the dogs and I, would knock the letterbox when he wanted to come in, would come to the pub with me, and filled the feeds of many local folks Instagram seeing him trotting along behind me and the dogs.
i helped him into this world and he honestly was the most loyal and doglike cat I’ve ever met. He died in my arms after dragging himself all the way up the garden from where he collapsed at the bottom, fitted and bled from his mouth, eyes, nose and back passage. I couldn’t understand what had happened so had the vets do what they could to investigate further. They deduced poisoning via antifreeze, whether accidental or not who knows.

I was cat less for two years and it was actually a chat with our vet who, after all these years, is a good family friend now that encouraged me to get these two.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (5 October 2020)

luke_H said:



			For years I was firmly against indoor cats, but these two mentally are very well adjusted and (I think!) live a very fulfilled life.

The last casualty to outdoors was possibly my favourite cat ever, a huge ginger Tom called Maxwell. He was born here and the friendliest soul with an infamous reputation in the area. He walked with the dogs and I, would knock the letterbox when he wanted to come in, would come to the pub with me, and filled the feeds of many local folks Instagram seeing him trotting along behind me and the dogs.
i helped him into this world and he honestly was the most loyal and doglike cat I’ve ever met. He died in my arms after dragging himself all the way up the garden from where he collapsed at the bottom, fitted and bled from his mouth, eyes, nose and back passage. I couldn’t understand what had happened so had the vets do what they could to investigate further. They deduced poisoning via antifreeze, whether accidental or not who knows.

I was cat less for two years and it was actually a chat with our vet who, after all these years, is a good family friend now that encouraged me to get these two.
		
Click to expand...

That's so sad, I'm really sorry to hear that happened, I would have been inconsolable.


----------



## Shady (5 October 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			You mean you don't spray your house daily with flower smells?!  Yes, some of the tips are better than others. 

Oh I should add to the OP - don't get a Burmese. Seriously do not get a Burmese ever, ever, ever. No-one should get one as they are just the worst, they are little Hellcats, the dregs of the pits of the inferno and you will love them anyway. They will destroy your home, rule your life and render you a pitiful servant. You will forgive it all and then offer them freshly cooked chicken on a silver platter.

*I still miss our little Burmese Hellion*
		
Click to expand...

Lol  MC , remember yonks back when I mentioned i'd had a wonderful lilac Burmese? my Lili Lucia
Oh wow was she a horror when young. She was like a wild thing and just trashed everything. Shredded wallpaper, curtains, blinds. She chewed the corners of doors and all the wires she could find. She'd also sit on top of doors and cupboards and throw herself off them onto your head .
I honestly don't know how I coped with her AND she went out back then 
After about a year she turned into the most wonderful cat iv'e probably ever had ,but I don't think I would have another !!


----------



## Shady (5 October 2020)

luke_H said:



			She has serious attitude. Her favourite game is wrestling with the corgi.
		
Click to expand...


My boy used to go in people's houses and sleep on their pillows. Unfortunately he wouldn't budge once settled and clapping your hands or shouting at him did absolutely fekk all except make him do his don't mess with me face !
So many times a neighbour would ask me to come and get him off their bed/sofa/clean washing......oops


----------



## Shady (5 October 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Shady, interesting you mention the blue.
I have what is either a long haired Russian blue or Nebelung. A local pedigree breeder and importer/exporter of both said it would be interesting to DNA him. However, whatever E cat is, he is the most intelligent cat I've had,  usually quiet in the house except for full out stair racing or beating his fluffy mouse up. Hes very easy to handle,  adores lap sitting,  easy to brush out too.
He now does a perfect straight recall in house or garden,  with usually a good square sit to follow, thus showing up P dog... 🤣
Edited to add photo of E cat.
View attachment 56407

Click to expand...

Ooh lovely
I'd have to look at a few more pics but it's possible he's a long haired British blue ,at least in part, not quite right though if I look at the eyes...
He doesn't look quite right for a  Nebelung / Russian blue ( they are the same) either as they are not too common and the head is too chunky, ears too small and possibly too big in the body although obviously I can't see it here! 
Id love to see some better photo's . He has an excellent angry expression. I like him a lot ! x


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (5 October 2020)

Shady said:



			Ooh lovely
I'd have to look at a few more pics but it's possible he's a long haired British blue ,at least in part, not quite right though if I look at the eyes...
He doesn't look quite right for a  Nebelung / Russian blue ( they are the same) either as they are not too common and the head is too chunky, ears too small and possibly too big in the body although obviously I can't see it here!
Id love to see some better photo's . He has an excellent angry expression. I like him a lot ! x
		
Click to expand...

Here you go, the last one was 2 nights ago and his face was still sore having had 3 teeth out on Friday,  note his sister from other parents with feet in the air....
He was dumped at the local RSPCA in Sept 18 aged about 7 and entire. I've always had hairy cats (and moan about the hair!) And he had been there for a good 6 weeks when I saw him. 
Apart from punching P dog once, he's been a v good chap to have about, apart from thieving cake or any meat left out...
Breed was just guessed at, and he was (till the last 2 weeks) a very healthy fit 7.5kg


----------



## FinnishLapphund (5 October 2020)

Berta, my Cornish Rex, would happily live in a not too small one room flat, as long as it comes with a warm bed, preferably a south facing window, a tall cat tree, and not so crowded so she can't have an occasional random crazy, very short sprint around the room. 
Add plenty of food, a lap to lie in for some hours here and there, + water, litter box, some catnip toys, and occasionally some cat grass so she can throw up on your only carpet/in your cosy slippers or similar, and I'm sure she would not complain. 

Or well, she would complain, but not about the lack of space, without about that the day is cloudy, that she's awake and you haven't given her breakfast, that you've changed from the warm Winter down duvet to a cooler Summer duvet, and similar such much more important things. 

Honestly, as long a she's warm, and can sun bath in a window on a sunny day (preferably until her ears reaches luminous red in colour), Berta is as happy as a cat can ever be. By the way, she would very much appreciate another cat to lie close to, to help her keep warm.

Here she is, emerging from under a fleece blanket:


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 October 2020)

If you can afford it I'd try and get 2. That way they can keep each other company. Apart from my child hood cat, since my parents got our much missed little cat when I was 11 we have always had indoor cats and now I've moved out and live with OH i will only entertain indoor cats.
There are too many nasty people out there, some of the stories I've read are heartbreaking, and of course, cars. I figure they'd rather have a longer life indoors. OH mother said I was cruel wanting indoor cats i did turn round and say they'd rather than then getting squashed!!

We make sure they have lots of interactive toys, you can get things like treat balls like horses have and an activity board they have to work to get biscuits out of and lots of interactive toys. Basically things to keep their brains occupied. Also they can see out the window. In the summer they will go in the garden when we do, on harnesses. My parents ones go "loose" when out in the garden (heavily supervised) but they have higher fences. Dear little much missed girl used to be able to potter about unsupervised in the garden provided you were sat at the table but the 2 ragdolls they have are rather more naughty!

I can fully vouch for getting a ragdoll but make sure you use a proper breeder so you don't get one of these thats sold as part ragdoll when it clearly isn't! Depending on your location im happy to recommend a breeder my mum used and I have just used.

Ragdolls must be indoor cats as they don't sense danger and due to their looks and pedigree nature they are highly sought after.

They have the most gorgeous nature and are almost dog like in the way they follow you around. OH has a moggy and I, after much saving, finally have my ragdoll i always said I wanted when I moved out, having loved my parents 2 so much. While the moggy is sweet there's just "something" about a raggie! Plus guess which one came full of fleas that I had him straight up the vets for!! Hint- not the one from the proper breeder!

They aren't completely "placid" though they can be naughty little tykes- see the worst thing the cat's done thread!!

I think there is a place called ragdoll rescue if you look on Facebook, also occasionally I think breeders sometimes advertise their retired breeding cats so possibly another option to consider?

You will need to prepare to boil in summer as you cant open windows as they are like heat seeking missiles to an open window!

First 2 pictures are of mine, 2nd 2 are my parents ones


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 October 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Here you go, the last one was 2 nights ago and his face was still sore having had 3 teeth out on Friday,  note his sister from other parents with feet in the air....
He was dumped at the local RSPCA in Sept 18 aged about 7 and entire. I've always had hairy cats (and moan about the hair!) And he had been there for a good 6 weeks when I saw him.
Apart from punching P dog once, he's been a v good chap to have about, apart from thieving cake or any meat left out...
Breed was just guessed at, and he was (till the last 2 weeks) a very healthy fit 7.5kg
	View attachment 56417
View attachment 56418
View attachment 56419

Click to expand...

He's a beautiful chap, im a big fan of big, fluffy cats.
Could have have some sort of forest cat in him? They tend to have dual layered waterproof coats. My much missed little girl i suspect was part forest cat when she was on one of her supervised visits out she would sit in the rain but it never went through the top layer of coat. And the prooking noise she would make was quite simply delightful


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 October 2020)

I don't think any forest cat in there, my last was part Maine and part Forest. 
I'm not bothered, he's just a cheerful fluffy chap


----------



## Shady (6 October 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Here you go, the last one was 2 nights ago and his face was still sore having had 3 teeth out on Friday,  note his sister from other parents with feet in the air....
He was dumped at the local RSPCA in Sept 18 aged about 7 and entire. I've always had hairy cats (and moan about the hair!) And he had been there for a good 6 weeks when I saw him.
Apart from punching P dog once, he's been a v good chap to have about, apart from thieving cake or any meat left out...
Breed was just guessed at, and he was (till the last 2 weeks) a very healthy fit 7.5kg
	View attachment 56417
View attachment 56418
View attachment 56419

Click to expand...

Oh that is my sort of cat! ( I love hairy beasts almost as much as skinnies)
Ok , not British.
Definitely looks more Norwegian/ Maine Coon/ Siberian. but I can absolutely see the possibility of a long haired Russian as well now
The last one shows a real MC pinch to the face but it's not heavy enough there to be pure, ears are too small as well.
Kilo's are right for any of the above but much depends on the body under all that floof
Very interesting that he was entire though 
Oooh I love a mystery and now of course I really want to know his bloodlines!
My brain starts going' if he is pure what could he be( excluding top breed quality and  RB) then I think if he's a first generation cross, and I  dismiss various breeds like Persian, Mandarin etc, and I am left with...... hmmmm , any of the above  but I think he is awesome and I would like to steal him away from you  x


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 October 2020)

Just another thing to add, moggies can be indoor cats too . Tigercat is a complete homebody, she will go out but much prefers her home comforts and would have zero issue being fenced in, so it doesn't 'have' to be a pedigree cat to be an indoor cat. Though once you realise how many cat breeds there are I found myself sucked into a blackhole of pure cat delight and ended up with a ragdoll x maine coon  (wanted a pure Ragdoll but couldn't say no to Huffs).












Though I guess there is more chance of them being a murderous killer like Lillycat, she will not be happy once I've finished my catio spaces...







I vote the right cat will find you all of mine did lol!






Sorry posted a cat post without a picture of Hufflepuff!!


----------



## windand rain (6 October 2020)

Used to breed cats so they had to live indoors they were very happy in fact when we moved to a place they could be outside and neutered they were still happy to be indoors but they did enjoy the garden too


----------



## NinjaPony (6 October 2020)

So many beautiful cats! You’ve done your work, I’m now desperate for a Ragdoll... made the mistake of looking at some breeders and they are lovely! Still interested in Russian Blue’s, they are just much rarer so I may have less luck.

I should add that my much missed cat was a moggy, and he went from outdoors to indoors when he had his diabetes. He had a great quality of life but I do think he missed hunting...it just seems to be much harder to find a moggy that someone would be willing to let go to an indoor home.

I really do see why having 2 would be better than one. I’m just nervous of taking on two, as it’s twice the responsibility and cost.

Possibly could start with one, see how I go and add in another if it seems that the cat would really benefit from it. I don’t intend on going back to work in the office full time anyway, I’d prefer to go back 2 or 3 days a week if I had to, though who knows when that will be!!

Might be time for some sleuthing to see if there are any older Ragdolls looking for a home... I’m in the South West if anyone has any suggestions!

ETA I’m having to physically restrain myself from enquiring about a pedigree Ragdoll kitten... sometimes I hate being sensible!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 October 2020)

Oooo excellent choice lol, I think for me if you want a kitten then two are best as they keep each other company and will play together. Older cats are probably a little harder to introduce to new cats. With my little herd (or clowder apparently), Tiger and Lilly were litter mates and get on brilliantly, Tiger is fine with Huffle and Squirrel (plays, licks them but can get a little grumpy at being jumped on by overenthusiastic kittens lol), but Lilly is super offended at the new additions... To be fair all she needed was her own space so she can get away from the rabble and is fine until they bounce on her (she gives the 'best' reactions ).


----------



## crazyandme (6 October 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Oooo excellent choice lol, I think for me if you want a kitten then two are best as they keep each other company and will play together. Older cats are probably a little harder to introduce to new cats. With my little herd (or clowder apparently), Tiger and Lilly were litter mates and get on brilliantly, Tiger is fine with Huffle and Squirrel (plays, licks them but can get a little grumpy at being jumped on by overenthusiastic kittens lol), but Lilly is super offended at the new additions... To be fair all she needed was her own space so she can get away from the rabble and is fine until they bounce on her (she gives the 'best' reactions ).






Click to expand...

Oh my word that is a happy/smug cat!


----------



## NinjaPony (6 October 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Oooo excellent choice lol, I think for me if you want a kitten then two are best as they keep each other company and will play together. Older cats are probably a little harder to introduce to new cats. With my little herd (or clowder apparently), Tiger and Lilly were litter mates and get on brilliantly, Tiger is fine with Huffle and Squirrel (plays, licks them but can get a little grumpy at being jumped on by overenthusiastic kittens lol), but Lilly is super offended at the new additions... To be fair all she needed was her own space so she can get away from the rabble and is fine until they bounce on her (she gives the 'best' reactions ).






Click to expand...

She is so lovely. Not helping me be sensible!!

I'm filling in some 'perfect match' forms for local rescues detailing my situation in case they have anything suitable. Given the prices of proper registered and properly cared for ragdolls, I really don't think I can stretch to two right now and I agree that a single ragdoll kitten in a smallish flat could be unfair given how sociable the breed is. Even though I really really want one!! So it's either going to be 1 adult pedigree alone, that is happy to live alone, or 2 moggy kittens if I can find a rescue that will let me have any. Or an older rescue should the right one come up.


----------



## chaps89 (6 October 2020)

We live in a flat, quite open plan and reasonably sized but not big by any stretch of the imagination.
My old cat came from cats protection - at the time of adopting him I lived in a first floor flat, no garden access and by a main road, so it had to be a house cat. My only requirement was that they had to be a lap cat. They found me a super cat - he'd been found straying and poorly, they fixed him up and then he came to me after being in a foster home. He was the best cat ever.
I moved about alot and at times he had garden access, others he didn't, but honestly it was rare he went outside.

We had a stray adopt us this year (2 months after losing the old boy), he's clearly been used to being an outdoor cat so we were going to rehome him to somewhere more appropriate, but he settled right in and made it quite clear he's happy so he stayed. 
We have now cat proofed our garden though and that has made the biggest difference, if I'm honest, I don't think he'd be happy if he didn't have the garden to go into every day. He's very playful so has to have play sessions daily - whereas I think I can count on one hand the number of times the old boy wanted to play!

We are also getting a kitten - this was already planned so instead of having 2 kittens, we will have 1 kitten and our adopted one. I think this will (hopefully) work quite well as they'll have company when we go back to work and someone else to play and cuddle with too. Most breeders of our breed only rehome to indoor homes anyway - some asked what our home was like, some did not (and that concerned me as I felt they should be asking what the potential home was like, especially if the cat can't go out!)

I think what I'm trying to say, is don't rule out a rescue. Mine was healthy, not overly old and the best house cat ever, and very suited to indoor life.
We've had to make alot of adaptions for stray and future kitten as we know they will be a bit more demanding!


----------



## NinjaPony (8 October 2020)

Certainly haven’t ruled out a rescue but it does seem to be difficult to get a rescue to agree to indoors.

I found a lovely cat, 10 years old so a bit older than I’d want ideally, but came from an indoor only home and extremely well socialised and placid. So I thought that might be a good match for a cat wanting a quiet indoor life, but they want to get him going outdoors so weren’t happy to rehome to me.

I totally get it, it’s their call completely and they know the cat best, which is why I’ve been very clear about my situation. But I can’t help feeling that for a cat that has spent 10 years of its life indoors, it’s quite a big ask to get him going outside unsupervised, particularly as he’s had to leave the family home where he was born to go somewhere else which must be very unsettling. He won’t have any sense of danger, or road sense... 

Oh well! I’ve put myself down for a couple of breed rescues that do home indoors only and will keep hunting in the mean time!


----------



## NinjaPony (30 October 2020)

A quick update!

Having taken all the advice on board, I decided to go with my original plan of trying to find an older pedigree cat that is proven to be happy indoors.

So I have reserved a year old British Shorthair lilac and white girl from a breeder. She is due to be spayed next week, then as long as all goes well, she will be coming to live with me at the end of November once recovered. She has grown up with dogs so shouldn't have any issues with my family dog, and has been indoor only all her life.

Very excited!! Currently trying to 'cat' up the flat with lots of hiding spots, a radiator bed, cat tree, cat grass etc and plenty of toys. Can't wait to have a cat again, 2 years catless is too long. Plus she looks absolutely nothing like my old boy (huge, black, slinky) so hopefully no comparisons possible.


----------



## bubblensqueak (30 October 2020)

NinjaPony said:



			Looking to pick some HHO brains about adding a cat to my life. I love cats, always have done, and was devoted to my childhood cat-still have his picture on my bedside table. I now live alone in a ground-floor one bed flat and given that I think I may lose my beloved horse sooner rather than later, am thinking I could really use some furry companionship. Currently working from home and this is unlikely to change for the next 6 months, but could end up back in the office some days a week after that.

So, I'm having a debate about what kind of cat/where to find said cat/what set up for a cat. I want to keep it indoors, I don't have a garden currently but next flat I would look for a small garden I could turn into a catio or similar. Ideally, it would need to tolerate the presence of a small cat-friendly dog when she comes to visit occasionally, and be able to be left alone if/when I have to go back to work.

So I'm currently researching options. In many ways an older cat would suit, but I worry about health issues and being able to cope with a small dog every now and again. A kitten would get the benefit of me being at home all day at the moment. Not sure I have room for two cats so it would have to live alone at least for now.

Then we have the pedigree vs rescue debate. Would love to rescue in theory, but I'm not sure any of the rescues would rehome to me as I need an indoor cat and I rent. Should point out that I have a pet policy written into the tenancy, and would obviously double check with the landlord before going ahead. If something happened, then my mum would happily take on the cat for a few months if needed.

I definitely don't want to give money to backyard breeders, and also not convinced giving money to various 'breeders' of moggy kittens is ethical when there are so many in rescue. So should I try a rescue, or stump up the money for a pedigree? Would the average cat cope being indoors? My moggy boy ended up becoming indoors after he had diabetes, but there is a school of thought that the pedigrees tend to cope better in general.

If pedigree, then any breed suggestions? Ideally would like something fairly laid-back and low energy, given that it will be indoors in a flat for the time being (lots of play, stimulation etc of course). I've always been fond of russian blues but they are hard to get hold of!

All cat related thoughts and pictures welcome!
		
Click to expand...

my mum breeds pedigree snowshoe cats, and we often sell kittens, or older retiring cats to flats! snowshoes do brilliantly inside, and we have 3 sighthounds so they have all been raised with dogs! i would highly recommend a snowshoe, either a kitten, or an older, (by older i mean from about a year upwards) retiring cat.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 October 2020)

That's great news look forward to hearing your updates about her, we need pictures when you get her!


----------



## windand rain (30 October 2020)

Brilliant news I love cats and a pedigree used to living inside is perfect


----------



## Shady (30 October 2020)

Oh how lovely and an excellent choice!!!
Iv'e had 2 and the last was a lilac. He was just the best cat with a gentle loving character. He would always quietly be there next to me or on me if he could squeeze in with the skinnies.
I adore the bi colours so I can't wait to see her
No real health issues in the breed if she's from a good line but watch her weight as they can be a bit piggy!
Also they shed fur more than you might think so a good grooming a few times a week is advisable.

Ooh how exciting
Photo's will be needed asap!


----------



## chaps89 (31 October 2020)

How exciting OP, I'm glad you've found something suitable, she sounds lovely.


----------



## Billyandme (31 October 2020)

How lovely.  I'm a real cat lover and just love to hear kitty stories.  Please keep us updated xx


----------



## NinjaPony (1 November 2020)

Thanks guys! Counting down the days! Will put pictures up once she is here, she’s a lovely looking cat and very chunky. It’s amazing how much short haired cats shed so she will be getting regular brushes so I don’t end up with a white flat!


----------



## MagicMelon (6 November 2020)

Personally I do think an older cat would be a better fit as they're far happier to sit about on laps all day rather than want to be outside. My mum used to work for the CPL rehoming so we had many cats come to us for temporary fostering. We have Bengals (well one now, as I very sadly lost the other recently), I would always usually rescue but my OH is allergic and Bengals are one of the best for this. I wouldnt recommend them for a flat personally. I dont think many people let them out, we were warned by the breeder not to as they are so inquisitive that they'd end up in the back of the post mans van or being squashed on the road etc. I do let mine out sometimes, we have a big garden (live rurally) but I put up a big 6ft high mesh fence round our patio area so as to contain them in there. It's still a decent size (probably same size as most town peoples gardens). I wouldnt let mine out 24/7 though or she'd be miles away. I think you have to be careful with some pedigrees, Bengals really need a lot of attention especially as kittens. I know of lots that end up being rehomed as they start attacking their owners! Both mine went through an attacking stage as kittens (would properly hunt me down and jump on me, bite my neck etc.) but thankfully we dealt with it well enough they stopped that. I wouldnt want to leave them home if you were out for long lengths of time at work, they'd probably get bored and start destroying something!


----------



## HashRouge (18 April 2022)

Since this zombie thread has been resurrected - OP did you get your cat and how has she settled in?


----------



## NinjaPony (18 April 2022)

I did get my cat! She is a BSH and now two years old, I got her at a year old and was clear that I was looking for a laidback cat. I’ve now moved flats with her and the new flat is two bedrooms and much roomier with lots of windows which she loves. She has settled like a dream, she’s very laid back to the point of being quite lazy and has no interest in escaping or going out really. I’m looking to build her a temporary catio for some sunbathing. I’m really glad I went for a BSH as she has no issues at all living a quiet indoor life as long as she has plenty of attention and playtime.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 April 2022)

So did we get pics?


----------



## NinjaPony (23 April 2022)

She’s popped up a few times on other threads but always happy to share another! She spends a lot of the time in silly positions asking for cheek rubs..


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 April 2022)

She's adorable!


----------



## HashRouge (24 April 2022)

She'[s a lovely girl!


----------



## Widgeon (25 April 2022)

Oh isn't she gorgeous! I'm not really a cat person but that's a pretty irresistible bundle of squishy fur. Lovely that she's so happy with her life too.


----------



## NinjaPony (25 April 2022)

Thanks all! I am besotted, her nickname is ‘squishy’ as she’s so soft and cuddly (and round bless her). She is a gentle soul and a great companion, I’m a convert to BSHs now!


----------

